# she's huge!



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

We are impatiently waiting for Autumn to have her first kids..and Camilla is right on her heels and due on June 30th. I will add a pic when I get home. The application keeps crashing on my phone  This is our first year breeding. My husband was busy dividing the stalls yesterday so the moms will have privacy.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is beautiful! Good luck with kidding...you have to keep us posted.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful colorings on Autumn!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Oops sorry about the double pic. The site kept telling me it crashed :\ I don't think she is imminent. She was playing with the other pregnant doe a few minutes ago...


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

See


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

She had a big doeling at 1:00. I thought for sure there would be more..


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay! :kidred: :stars::stars::stars:
I think we'll need some more pics when she's all dried off!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I will take lots more when I get back home  My other doe is due any day now ...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! she's so cute!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! what a cute little doeling!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So... "She's huge!" Is now referring to the doeling, right?

Because SHE is HUGE! And super cute too!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

:leap: :stars: Congrats! She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats! She's very pretty. I would guessed at least twins


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: I love the "little" doeling's color! Congrats!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's some dry picturess of "Giselle"


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Now we are waiting on Camilla. She is the brown and white doe playing with Autumn on the first page. Her due date is June 30th..but I thought I saw that Nigerians have 145 day verses 150 day gestation? If that's the case she's 2 days late..and not showing any signs either..:shrug:


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Camilla had her babies last night! My youngest daughter said "I think she getting ready to have her babies..and she was right. The kids, my husband, and some friends were there for the whole thing This goat is pretty much a "dog" so she was quite happy and calm while we were with her.









Here they are being inspected by Tappy this morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------

